# Mummified man found in his apartment sitting down for 6 years



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Either that, or he's quite the clever prop, eh?










http://english.pravda.ru/hotspots/crimes/24-01-2007/86733-mummified-0


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey! That's gonna be SB one of these days.. only pickled!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

What does that have to do with the woman getting the biggest breasts in Brazil?
Sorry, the side story on the page was distracting me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice pictures of both! LOL


----------

